# Bad tape job



## Woodsgood (Dec 1, 2011)

Any views on how to fix a badly taped (and painted) vaulted ceiling? Particularly the joint between the vault and rafter ties.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Tear it out and start over. Do it right


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

How bad? We need pictures.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Pull the tape down and see how big of a gap is under there. If the gap is more then a 3/8", you might need to scab some drywall in it. Also check to see that it's screwed off good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodsgood (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.

I'm repairing someone else's "work". Tearing it down is not an option. It looks like the last guy tried to fix the first guys screw up. 

From what I understand, the tape was lifting in some places. Now it looks a bit wavy. 

I know a pic would be great but I don't have one at the moment. It's in a tough spot too. Like a 120 degree angle on the ceiling. 

Should I screw a straight edge on it and I sand through the paint with a sponge block? 

Thanks again.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Woodsgood said:


> Should screw a straight edge on it and I sand through the paint with a sponge block?
> 
> Thanks again.


No.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Woodsgood said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I'm repairing someone else's "work". Tearing it down is not an option. It looks like the last guy tried to fix the first guys screw up.
> 
> ...


1 cut the paper tape and pull it off
2 scrap and check screws 
3 get some no coat tape with ap mud


----------



## Woodsgood (Dec 1, 2011)

*Sounds good*



icerock drywall said:


> 1 cut the paper tape and pull it off
> 2 scrap and check screws
> 3 get some no coat tape with ap mud


This sounds like the ticket. I'm not a drywall/taping contractor but I have used No Coat products, they are great. I assume you mean the Zooma flex which can be used on inside or outside corners.

Thanks


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Another good stiff straight tape that you might like-Straight-Flex---good stuff for that sort of angle---


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

You need to pull the tape and like Mix said, fill any gaps and re-tape. You will probably need to feather it a bit more than normal.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You need to pull the tape and like Mix said, fill any gaps and re-tape. You will probably need to feather it a bit more than normal.


new or rework you always fill gaps:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> new or rework you always fill gaps:thumbsup:


You also tape the joint on new work or rework, what's your point? :thumbsup:

If he doesn't know how to fix this issue, it doesn't hurt telling him what you and I see as obvious.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Drywall taping is not for everyone,:no: its best to hire a pro.:thumbsup: From the sounds of it, a few handymen have had a stab at it, an actual taper/drywaller could fix right up I would check area after repairs and primer are done and make sure its all good before you put any more color on it. It could be the framing too, a pic would help


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Woodsgood said:


> Any views on how to fix a badly taped (and painted) vaulted ceiling? Particularly the joint between the vault and rafter ties.


1-pull all the old tape off.

2-Sand both sides of the joint. Power sander-vac.

3-Add any needed screws. It must be tight to the ceiling joist.

4-Pre fill using dura-bond.

5-Sand again to get as level as possible

6-Use a ridged tape like http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Corner-Tape/straitflex-big-drywall-tape.html
The trick to any straight flex product is to bend it all the way and slide your hand to open it a little more than your angle. Cheap insurance add this to your mix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN1WhMvP7yA

7-Apply mud as you work your way across the seam. Keep the tape straight it will not bend.

8-This is not an easy task if your not a taper. Good luck.....

I've learned alot from the crew here at Contractor talk.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

flippinfool said:


> 1-pull all the old tape off.
> 
> 2-Sand both sides of the joint. Power sander-vac.
> 
> ...


did you just copy and paste this ?


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> did you just copy and paste this ?


Not sure if I understand your question.


----------



## Woodsgood (Dec 1, 2011)

flippinfool said:


> 1-pull all the old tape off.
> 
> 2-Sand both sides of the joint. Power sander-vac.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the good info. I ended up using No Coat flextape and doing basically what is stated above. It came out great, not dead perfect according to my standards, but the customer is very happy.

I didn't use durabond. Flippinfool which durabond product are you referring to?


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Woodsgood said:


> Thanks for all the good info. I ended up using No Coat flextape and doing basically what is stated above. It came out great, not dead perfect according to my standards, but the customer is very happy.
> 
> I didn't use durabond. Flippinfool which durabond product are you referring to?


This one: http://www.midlandhardware.com/25-L...gdftrk=gdfV25189_a_7c1552_a_7c6274_a_7c747089


----------

